# Bass with Narrow string spacing



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 30, 2012)

What basses have fairly narrow string spacing? I was looking at some 6/7 string basses and the narro w spacing on the 7 string ones especially is enticing. Does anyone do a 5 string bass around $500 used with ultra narrow spacing?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm looking at the Ibanez SR505 for that reason. Narrow string spacing, supposed to have pretty good stock pickups with a decent preamp, and can be found used for under $500.


----------



## knuckle_head (Oct 30, 2012)

The Conklin GT Bill Dickens bass is about as tight as I've seen - only available used so far as I know


----------



## Razzy (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## TemjinStrife (Oct 30, 2012)

The Schecter Stiletto Studios are 16.5mm, just like the SRs... and they're much nicer instruments. The BTBs have wider string spacing.

Narrowest I know of that's not a Bass VI is the Ibanez GVB36, with 14mm spacing... but that's either $1k+ or $5k


----------



## davisjom (Oct 30, 2012)

Any ibanez SR series. Stilettos are alright but the SR505's comes with bartolini pickups. which are LEAGUES better than anything schecter has placed in their basses.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Oct 30, 2012)

davisjom said:


> Any ibanez SR series. Stilettos are alright but the SR505's comes with bartolini pickups. which are LEAGUES better than anything schecter has placed in their basses.



You mean the import Bartolinis and cheap preamps that go in the SRs? Because I will take the passive EMG-Hzs and the 3-band preamp in the Stiletto over the electronics package in the SR any day, and the Stiletto Studios are just much more solidly constructed.

To this day, I still play a 4-string Schecter C-4 Elite and 5-string Schecter Stiletto Studio 5 alongside a Kubicki Ex Factor, a Rickenbacker 4003, and a Dingwall ABI Elite, to give you an idea. The SR505 I owned was sold long ago... it was a solid bass, but the Schecters buried it in terms of clarity, versatility, string "feel," and comfort.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 30, 2012)

Yeah im waiting till a Stiletto 5 pops up here locally as per your recommendation earlier.


----------



## punisher911 (Oct 30, 2012)

Ibanez SR.. can't really get much more narrow than that..


----------



## abandonist (Oct 31, 2012)

Schecter UltraVI?


----------



## TemjinStrife (Oct 31, 2012)

abandonist said:


> Schecter UltraVI?



Great guitar, not anything you'd want to tune down to B with though.


----------



## davisjom (Oct 31, 2012)

TemjinStrife said:


> You mean the import Bartolinis and cheap preamps that go in the SRs? Because I will take the passive EMG-Hzs and the 3-band preamp in the Stiletto over the electronics package in the SR any day, and the Stiletto Studios are just much more solidly constructed.
> 
> To this day, I still play a 4-string Schecter C-4 Elite and 5-string Schecter Stiletto Studio 5 alongside a Kubicki Ex Factor, a Rickenbacker 4003, and a Dingwall ABI Elite, to give you an idea. The SR505 I owned was sold long ago... it was a solid bass, but the Schecters buried it in terms of clarity, versatility, string "feel," and comfort.



I don't know man. I've played almost every model of schecter and Ibanez available to me. And in my opinion the ibanez have been far better, in overall playability, construction, and sound. But, this is the beauty of the music world, every player can have their own opinions on styles and instruments.

So... to the OP, just go out and try as many basses as you can and find what works best for you.


----------



## abandonist (Oct 31, 2012)

TemjinStrife said:


> Great guitar, not anything you'd want to tune down to B with though.



Oh, I missed that requirement. Yeah, it _just barely_ gets by in drop D.


----------



## Lives Once Abstract (Nov 2, 2012)

TemjinStrife said:


> You mean the import Bartolinis and cheap preamps that go in the SRs? Because I will take the passive EMG-Hzs and the 3-band preamp in the Stiletto over the electronics package in the SR any day, and the Stiletto Studios are just much more solidly constructed.
> 
> To this day, I still play a 4-string Schecter C-4 Elite and 5-string Schecter Stiletto Studio 5 alongside a Kubicki Ex Factor, a Rickenbacker 4003, and a Dingwall ABI Elite, to give you an idea. The SR505 I owned was sold long ago... it was a solid bass, but the Schecters buried it in terms of clarity, versatility, string "feel," and comfort.



I owned a Stilleto 4. best lower end bass ive ever played


----------

